# 'Munsters' remake pilot ordered by NBC



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

TV's original American horror story is taking another step toward returning to primetime: NBC has ordered a pilot of Bryan Fuller's remake of the classic TV show *The Munsters.
*
The new version of the half-hour sitcom is bring re-imagined by the *Pushing Daises* creator as an hour-long series exploring how the monster house came about, and will have a darker and less campy feel than the black-and-white original.

http://insidetv.ew.com/2011/11/16/munsters-pilot/?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I was not a huge fan of the original.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

NBC is buying scripts and/or pilots for anything and everything. Think of a twist on a old TV show, and you too may be able to make a few bucks.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

I will watch it because of Bryan Fuller his Pushing Up Dasies and Dead Like Me were great shows that died too soon. I would like to see what kind of quirky take Fuller will bring to The Munsters.


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

Bryan Fuller was also responsible for _Heroes_ when it was still good, and the brilliant but underrated _Wonderfalls_. _The Munsters_ was a weak answer to the popularity of _The Addams Family_ when it came out, but it had its charm. But in Bryan Fuller's hands, the re-imagining should be very good. The drawback is it's not likely to appeal to a wide audience, so we'll be lucky to get a full season. I'll still watch every episode that airs though.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

frederic1943 said:


> will have a darker and less campy feel


Well, that can't be good.

Why do they insist on ruining everything?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Agreed, there isn't a single thing about this project that bodes well.


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> Well, that can't be good.
> 
> Why do they insist on ruining everything?


It's a TV classic, leave it alone, _campy _worked at the time.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Drucifer said:


> I was not a huge fan of the original.


nor was I fan of the late 80's remake, "Munsters Today"


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

It appears the TV industry has given up on creativity and prefers resurrecting shows from the past.


----------



## jdh8668 (Nov 7, 2007)

And the movie industry is the same way. It's just laziness!:nono:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Not sure if it is laziness.... or risk/reward.

Lately it seems when you try to make something new, creative, and out of the box...
It get's canceled after two or three shows, and has no time to adjust and gain legs.

Remakes, it get the burst of activity up front, that can carry it long enough to that second set of 4 episodes where they can make adjustments.

Take Knight Rider for example.... sucked for the first 4 or so shows, got a little bit better. Went on hiatus, they overhauled it basically bringing back the original formula... was canceled, but aired the handfull of new episodes and was REALLY good... but the cancilation was already dead.... 

Stargate SG-U... same thing.

Show have NO CHANCE now adays, if they don't bring in high ratings in the first 4 episodes (if not the first two). And with all the reality fluff filler crap out there right now... it is an easy trigger to pull for these networks.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

As for the OP/Topic...

Let's see... let's take away what made the Munsters... the Munsters (The sappy/comedy/campy aspects).... and what do you get?

A show with the names of characters, and that is it....
As the GREEN faces are going to look horrible. 

If they really want to ge cute... do it in HD B/W... now that would be something to see and at least check out.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Although I liked _Munsters, Go Home!_ which was the Munsters movie, because you finally saw the characters in color.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

I will try it for sure but three letters will screw it up: NBC. Because of that, it will fail and I won't give it much thought. But I liked the original and will give it a shot. I want to see NBC succeed, I do, but with all there cancelizations and dropping good shows, I haven't given NBC a shot for at least 2 years now. So why should I start, :grin:


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> As for the OP/Topic...
> 
> Let's see... let's take away what made the Munsters... the Munsters (The sappy/comedy/campy aspects).... and what do you get?
> 
> ...


I'm with you! Take a sappy/comedy/campy show and take those things away and it isn't that show anymore and most likely will suck!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> It appears the TV industry has given up on creativity and prefers resurrecting shows from the past.


And ruining them in the process...


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> I'm with you! Take a sappy/comedy/campy show and take those things away and it isn't that show anymore and most likely will suck!


Ditto


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Carl Spock said:


> Agreed, there isn't a single thing about this project that bodes well.


No, two words, as cj9788 and balboadave said: Bryan Fuller. I'd watch even if he were remaking a used-car commercial.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh, dear. What else can I say.


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

cj9788 said:


> I will watch it because of Bryan Fuller his Pushing Up Dasies and *Dead Like Me* were great shows that died too soon. I would like to see what kind of quirky take Fuller will bring to The Munsters.


I was instinctively bashing this announcement until I saw this. _Dead Like Me_ was television at its finest. Quirky, emotional, gruesome, hilarious -- DLM had it all.

If The Munsters has any of DLM's flavor, I'll be checking it out.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

_Pushing Daisies_ was not quite my style, and so I'd be ok skipping this one.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

On a hopeful note, it could be like the 2004 Battlestar Galactica was a darker, more complex reboot of the fairly cheesy late 70s version, or like this year's Once Upon a Time is a re-imagining of classic fairytales. 

These guys are good and they take risks. Give 'em a chance to actually write an produce something before condemning them.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

phrelin said:


> NBC is buying scripts and/or pilots for anything and everything. *Think of a twist on a old TV show, and you too may be able to make a few bucks.*


How about the life of a forum mod? Would they buy that?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> _Pushing Daisies_ was not quite my style, and so I'd be ok skipping this one.


I liked _Pushing Daises_. It was off the wall, but it had a nice cuteness to it.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> How about the life of a forum mod? Would they buy that?


The events that took place on some threads a few days ago might make for a mini series on what you suggest.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I'll watch if they bring back the Munster Koach and Dragula


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

webby_s said:


> I will try it for sure but three letters will screw it up: NBC. Because of that, it will fail and I won't give it much thought. But I liked the original and will give it a shot. I want to see NBC succeed, I do, but with all there cancelizations and dropping good shows, I haven't given NBC a shot for at least 2 years now. So why should I start, :grin:


Either that, or it will somehow be really, really good and they'll cancel it anyways.



trainman said:


> No, two words, as cj9788 and balboadave said: Bryan Fuller. I'd watch even if he were remaking a used-car commercial.


I have no idea who that is. If it's the director, I never pay attention to who directs a show. Or produces it. Or writes it.



mreposter said:


> On a hopeful note, it could be like the 2004 Battlestar Galactica was a darker, more complex reboot of the fairly cheesy late 70s version,


Another one I've never watched because of the darker, more complex treatment.

Same with the Batman movies. Darker, less campy doesn't mean better.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> .
> .
> .
> Same with the Batman movies. Darker, less campy doesn't mean better.


Yes, different does not mean better, BUT at least in the case of Batman, the movies were more true to the comics that spawn them than the TV show ever was. That aside, for the most part, I agree with you. Changing it just to change it ruins the whole nostalgia factor!


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Wonder what would happen if NBC just took all the good shows it has one USA and ran them on NBC where they would get a much larger potential audience. It is funny I watch 1 show on NBC and probably 6 on USA. I'd also recommend what is on SciFi but I think all the good shows are gone from it now. IIRc didn't they show 1 or 2 episodes of BSG on NBC when it first started to get more people exposed to it?

Seems like they are just grasping for straws now, might be better to go full reality shows all night every night. For some reason plenty of people seem to like them.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> I have no idea who that is. If it's the director, I never pay attention to who directs a show. Or produces it. Or writes it.


To each his own. If there is a show I really like I find out who created/produced it to see if there are any other works that I may have missed. In Bryan Fullers case Dead Like Me is what opened my eyes to his creative mind, I started to watch Hero's and Pushing Up Daises because Bryan Fuller had a part in their production.

In the 70's/80's when I was just a kid if it was a Norman Lear production or a Witt/Thomas/Harris production I knew it was going to be good and I was seldomly let down.


----------



## Kentstater (Jun 18, 2004)

phrelin said:


> NBC is buying scripts and/or pilots for anything and everything. Think of a twist on a old TV show, and you too may be able to make a few bucks.


OK, A remake of "My Mother the Car"

This time it's an electric car (NBC loves green)
And in a hilarious twist his uncle is an electric chair (voice like Paul Lynde)


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Kentstater said:


> OK, A remake of *"My Mother the Car"*
> 
> This time it's an electric car (NBC loves green)
> And in a hilarious twist his uncle is an electric chair (voice like Paul Lynde)


Now that's a show I didn't like. It would take a hell of a lot of special effects to get me to tune in in order to take another look.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Problem for me is that what made The Munsters to me was Fred Gwynne and Al Lewis. I just can't imagine the characters being anyone else.

Being HD B&W would be interesting, but unfortunately there are people that won't watch a movie if it's not color, or silent (and they miss out on a lot). It would cause lower ratings just by that.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Problem for me is that what made The Munsters to me was Fred Gwynne and Al Lewis. I just can't imagine the characters being anyone else.
> 
> Being HD B&W would be interesting, but unfortunately there are people that won't watch a movie if it's not color, or silent (and they miss out on a lot). It would cause lower ratings just by that.


I can see different actors if it is more spooky than humorous, but don't make my tv artsy fartsy French Film b/w. Re-imagine it in color or don't bother me with it.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Galaxie6411 said:


> Wonder what would happen if NBC just took all the good shows it has one USA and ran them on NBC where they would get a much larger potential audience.


If I remember correctly, a few years ago (2008?) NBC tried this, running Battlestar Galactica on NBC on Saturdays and using Psych and Monk on Sundays. From what I remember, the ratings were bad enough that they killed the experiment fairly quickly.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

While we are at it why not bring back Mr. Ed

Wilbur......


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"Church AV Guy" said:


> Yes, different does not mean better, BUT at least in the case of Batman, the movies were more true to the comics that spawn them than the TV show ever was. That aside, for the most part, I agree with you. Changing it just to change it ruins the whole nostalgia factor!


I dunno. Did you read the 50s and early 60s Batman comics. Very campy. Batman didn't get dark until the Dark Knight.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> I dunno. Did you read the 50s and early 60s Batman comics. Very campy. Batman didn't get dark until the Dark Knight.


If you go back to 1939 and the 40's, when Batman first came out, Batman was pretty dark. He got campy when they re-invented him in the 50's and 60's and that led to the TV Show with Adam West which was super campy and still one of my favorite shows ever.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"dpeters11" said:


> Problem for me is that what made The Munsters to me was Fred Gwynne and Al Lewis. I just can't imagine the characters being anyone else.
> 
> Being HD B&W would be interesting, but unfortunately there are people that won't watch a movie if it's not color, or silent (and they miss out on a lot). It would cause lower ratings just by that.


Not John Schuck? LOL


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

I hear it was Jack Donaghey that green lighted this project. Up next, Captain Nice gets sent back to the Stone Age in "It's About Time, Capt. Nice!".


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

According to Michael Ausiello:


> As if to further drive home the point that its "imaginative reinvention" of The Munsters will bear little resemblance to the classic '60s version, NBC is giving the reboot a new moniker.
> 
> Sources confirm to TVLine exclusively that the title of the pilot - which is being stewarded by Pushing Daisies creator Bryan Fuller and X-Men auteur Bryan Singer - has been changed from The Munsters to Mockingbird Lane.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

phrelin said:


> According to Michael Ausiello:


that's so much better


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Should be named "_1313_ Mockingbird Lane," continuing the tradition of TV shows being named after full addresses rather than just the street name: "77 Sunset Strip," "21 Jump Street," "704 Hauser."


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Well I have said it before and I will say it again, I will be watching ONLY because of Bryan Fuller. He was behind 2 of my favorite shows Pushing Daisies and Dead Like Me. I will save my criticism till after I see the show. I can not say it will suck without seeing the finished product. That is just me.


----------

